# TFSI centre section



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

We had the centre section of our TFSI exhaust replaced with a larger diameter stainless steel pipe to give us more of a burble on idle and a louder note on acceleration. We're really pleased with the overall result - no drone at speed but a usefully sportier note when pressing on. Total cost £70 and they were kind enough to fit the 'dog bone' bush too.


----------



## tt-stoo (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey. Sounds good. Where frm?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Near one of my customers' offices in Basingstoke. Matt @ Longlife - good guy.


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

Do you have a video of how it sounds? 
Or maybe pics of the final result?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

I've just read this so its a bit late to cheer the neighbours up with a test hit of the exhaust. I'll give a video a go tomorrow but despite a nicer burble most of the sound is apparent when accelerating through the gears.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Picture 1568 by leemich, on Flickr


----------



## Ray667 (Jun 28, 2015)

lordlee said:


> Picture 1568 by leemich, on Flickr


That's a great crackle from the exhaust and exactly what I'm looking for 

Which centre section of the exhaust did you specifically replace? Was it the resonator that sits below the fuel tank? Also what diameter pipe did you use?


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Ray667 said:


> lordlee said:
> 
> 
> > Picture 1568 by leemich, on Flickr
> ...


Yes that was the part but the rest I can't answer as I left it with the guy.


----------



## Ray667 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. Can't wait to try this


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Perfect!

Forgive my ignorance, but what part do you need to achieve this mod? My knowledge of engines and exhausts is slim to none


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

The main part you need is a good exhaust company/fitter. They will remove the centre section and replace with stainless tube.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Brilliant. Will contact a few in Manchester this week. Has anyone else done this mod?


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

There is a long life exhaust place in Stockport so maybe try them too.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Is there a video for this? I can't see one


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

Click on the picture, it takes you to another site where you can watch the video.

If your on a phone, try viewing it in full web mode.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Sounds awesome!!


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you. To be honest it sounds far better under load and doesnt drone at all at motorway speeds - nice but not barry if that makes sense. Its how it should've left the factory I reckon.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

lordlee said:


> Thank you. To be honest it sounds far better under load and doesnt drone at all at motorway speeds - nice but not barry if that makes sense. Its how it should've left the factory I reckon.


Yeah I agree after hearing yours. Did you say you got it done at long life? Also have you had anything else done to the exhaust or is the rest of it completely standard?


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

We had that done by Longlife in Basingstoke as they are our nearest fabricator and Matt did a great job on my SL. We then installed these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... u61dnA1sZA 
Otherwise its standard.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Brilliant. I have just emailed Longlife Stockport, the closest one to me, for a quote. Hope they come back with the £70 you were charged. Will be booking it in ASAP if so!


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

chriscapon said:


> Brilliant. I have just emailed Longlife Stockport, the closest one to me, for a quote. Hope they come back with the £70 you were charged. Will be booking it in ASAP if so!


Please let us know how you get on - it would be good to compare sound.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

I've contacted my nearest dealer too


----------



## smiarmstrong (Dec 5, 2015)

Whats the diameter of the new pipe?


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

I just had a quote of around £170 from my local garage, not quite the £70 I was hoping for


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

chriscapon said:


> I just had a quote of around £170 from my local garage, not quite the £70 I was hoping for


To weld a pipe in? Sounds harsh...


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe try some other localish ones to compare. Its essentially a centre section removal and replacement SS pipe - £170 is a derisory quote for such work.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

I will contact a few more over the weekend. The guy on the phone didn't really seem to know what I was taking about to be fair. Just to clarify ... its the removal of the centre section, or the silencer, to be replaced with a stainless steel pipe.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Its the bit at the top of this photo that we had removed.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

I received a quote of £75 for the work to be done. The bit at the top of the picture is just a silencer isn't it? because they have quoted me just to have a SS pipe to replace that bit. or did they replace the silencer with a larger one? I'm going to see them tomorrow to talk to the guy that works there to see when I can get book it in and plan the work from there.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

2_TFSISAM said:


> I received a quote of £75 for the work to be done. The bit at the top of the picture is just a silencer isn't it? because they have quoted me just to have a SS pipe to replace that bit. or did they replace the silencer with a larger one? I'm going to see them tomorrow to talk to the guy that works there to see when I can get book it in and plan the work from there.


Let us know how you get on! What garage is that with?


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

chriscapon said:


> 2_TFSISAM said:
> 
> 
> > I received a quote of £75 for the work to be done. The bit at the top of the picture is just a silencer isn't it? because they have quoted me just to have a SS pipe to replace that bit. or did they replace the silencer with a larger one? I'm going to see them tomorrow to talk to the guy that works there to see when I can get book it in and plan the work from there.
> ...


Yeah I will do. Its at the Longlife exhaust dealer in Plympton, Devon


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes just ask them to replace that silencer with a stainless pipe.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

lordlee said:


> Yes just ask them to replace that silencer with a stainless pipe.


I thought so. Going down today to talk to the guy who is doing it!! Can't wait to get it done!


----------



## LewisH (Feb 16, 2015)

Any update on this?

Anyone else done this yet?


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

LewisH said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> Anyone else done this yet?


Mine is going in to the exhaust centre some point next week. will keep everyone updated


----------



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

2_TFSISAM said:


> LewisH said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on this?
> ...


Hi Mate,

You have the same engine as me... wondered your thoughts post centre section delete?

What does it sound like?
Any loss in performance?
Does it drone at all?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

All the answers to your question are in this thread. But just to recap - no drone, not faster, video is on here.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi guys. Really enjoying this thread, and I'm looking at getting mine done soon. Would love to hear it through the gears oppose to it just revving in neutral. Has anyone got any footage of this?


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

chriscapon said:


> Hi guys. Really enjoying this thread, and I'm looking at getting mine done soon. Would love to hear it through the gears oppose to it just revving in neutral. Has anyone got any footage of this?


I will get some footage of this when I get mine done. If you go on youtube and type in silencer delete you can here other cars and they sound awesome too!


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll try and ge some footage at the weekend - it sounds loads better when under load IMO.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Cheers guys. Looking forward to hearing them!!


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Anyone know the diameter of the pipe on this exhaust ?


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't suppose anyone managed to get a video of the car in motion through the gears?


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

chriscapon said:


> Don't suppose anyone managed to get a video of the car in motion through the gears?


I'm still waiting to get my car done, but I will put up a video when its completed.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Mines getting this mod done Saturday will try get some vids


----------



## Ray667 (Jun 28, 2015)

SeanTTS said:


> Mines getting this mod done Saturday will try get some vids


Would be very interested in hearing what your TTS sounds like Sean. I'm thinking of doing the same mod to my Stage 1 TTS (which has two cherry bomb resonators instead of the stock muffler).

I assume you are you taking out this part (sits below fuel tank):


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Ray667 said:


> SeanTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Mines getting this mod done Saturday will try get some vids
> ...


 yes that's the one mate


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Here it is all done


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounding good Sean. What does is sound like through the gears?


----------



## Ray667 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sounds really nice Sean! It definitely sounds like it pops louder and raspier. How does it sound at higher engine load when driving? Do you get much motorway drone and is there a large volume increase?


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice deep tone and louder dsg farts, need to borrow a mates go pro and get that in the back


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

That sounds good. Getting mine done today! Can't wait to pick it up after work!!


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Looking forward to hearing it mate!


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

So mine is done!! Waiting for my mate to send me the videos and I'll post links to them. It sounds great on the move, cold start at idle can be a bit burble but not too bad!! Toe to the floor and it just goes mad!

Then driving on the motorway with cruise control and its quiet like a standard exhaust could still hear my girlfriend ranting away about something I wasn't taking any notice of  oops. So yeah I am pleased and it crackles and pops nicely! Even get a bang when you change gear just right too!


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Good work - the difference in sound is just right with this mod isn't it?


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

Got mine booked in next week for my pre cat to be removed 

Dependant on the results, I will have to contemplate the centre section removal.

Sean - Where in the country are you based?


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

Norfolk.... got it!


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Mark you can't be too far from Basingstoke so it's worth a chat to Matt @ Long life if you don't have a guy to do the centre section.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

lordlee said:


> Good work - the difference in sound is just right with this mod isn't it?


Yeah it is just right, mines a bit droney on cold start up but once it's warmed up it sounds amazing! SOOOOO nice on motorways not having it constantly droning in the background. That's up until you feel frisky and want to put your toe down to over take the prius in front of you


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Great to hear all the good views on this. All the more tempted to get mine done now


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

If i see correct, the parts that sean and lordlee show us seems different, is that because one belongs to TT and the other one TTS?

It is the part that sits "one before" muffler right?

And is there any flanges near that mid exhaust, not to weld straight pipe.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

How are you guys getting on with this mod? Still enjoying it? Don't suppose you have a video of the sound whilst driving, through the gear etc.

Cheers


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Not yet mate but managed to capture this today made me laugh... And still loving it


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

SeanTTS said:


> Not yet mate but managed to capture this today made me laugh... And still loving it


Sean yours sounds like mine, bassy at idle/cold start and then sounds better once the revs build. I'm still needing to get a decent acceleration video though.


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

Forgive me for my ignorance! I've been interesting in the centre section removal!

This is the underside of my TT MK2. Notice how in the centre sexton it splits into 2. Why is this? And am I able to get the centre section straight and single piped?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

The muffler they are removing is from a TTS.

You clearly have a TT with the 200hp engine, and front wheel drive, same as mine.

I also dont have that muffler that is shown in the pictures from the previous pages.

The pipe that splits in two is there to reduce drowning noise (or so I have heard)

So your options are:

To remove the entire center-section and put a straight single pipe.

Do the pre-cat delete mod (as I did), but you wont gain anything except maybe a slightly louder exhaust note on cold start.

Or fit an de-cat or sports-cat Downpipe, which will give you a give you a few extra HP, louder exhaust and quicker turbo spool-up.

People here have fitted the e-bay downpipe and there happy with it. Do a search, there's even videos.


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

Did anyone manage to record in gear sound clips of this mod?


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

arjunchawda said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance! I've been interesting in the centre section removal!
> 
> This is the underside of my TT MK2. Notice how in the centre sexton it splits into 2. Why is this? And am I able to get the centre section straight and single piped?


This started off on our car which is a 2.0 TFSI - the double piece of exhaust behind the cat can be removed and replaced with a straight pipe. It frees up some sound making the car sound more aggressive but not introducing drone to long commutes.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Better late than never but here it is


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

That sounds lovely Sean.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you mate


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

SeanTTS said:


> Better late than never but here it is


Sounds great just what im looking for i better get mine booked in.


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

So, I had my centre section straight piped today, and honestly, it did;t sound any different! It was a shame, as I was pretty excited to drive away with a modified sound! I have the 2007 2.0 TFSI DSG TT

This was my exhaust before the op.I had the red circled section, straight piped into one single pipe, and i don't see to hear much difference at all, disappointedly.

What's the green circled section?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I believe it to be the secondary cat...The primary cat should be further up towards the engine .


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

SeanTTS said:


> Better late than never but here it is


Really undecided if to do this mod.

What im looking for is a stock sounding (or slightly louder) exhaust when cruising with no drone at all (very important) but when i put my foot down a louder/deeper sound, to the guys who have had this mod done on a TTS do you think this mod would meet my requirements?


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Im intrested in this mod haha. Did anyone let their insurance companys about this mod or not bother as it kinda isnt a mod if you get me like taking the baffle our of a bike exhaust everyone does it


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Mine doesn't drone at all but when you give it some it changes to a nice deep tone after removing the resonator


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Well worth £70


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

arjunchawda said:


> So, I had my centre section straight piped today, and honestly, it did;t sound any different! It was a shame, as I was pretty excited to drive away with a modified sound! I have the 2007 2.0 TFSI DSG TT
> 
> This was my exhaust before the op.I had the red circled section, straight piped into one single pipe, and i don't see to hear much difference at all, disappointedly.
> 
> What's the green circled section?


The piece you have removed isn't the same as what I had removed mate


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

SeanTTS said:


> Well worth £70


Did u declare it in insurance or do you need to is it noticable


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

SeanTTS said:


> Mine doesn't drone at all but when you give it some it changes to a nice deep tone after removing the resonator


That's exactly what I want, cheers.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Im undecided on what to do. I have the 2.0 tfsi with the dual pipes by the resonator. Do i remove it and see how it is or do i do a muffler dellete


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

THEDEADISALIVE666 said:


> Im undecided on what to do. I have the 2.0 tfsi with the dual pipes by the resonator. Do i remove it and see how it is or do i do a muffler dellete


On a 200hp TT, I think its better to remove the rear muffler, as that does the most sound absorption.

The mid section is straight through.


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

jocco said:


> THEDEADISALIVE666 said:
> 
> 
> > Im undecided on what to do. I have the 2.0 tfsi with the dual pipes by the resonator. Do i remove it and see how it is or do i do a muffler dellete
> ...


That is what im thinking i dont want it too loud tho


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

I've got an 07 2.0 TFSI TT Stronic

I had the dual pipe centre section removed and straightpiped.

Made very little difference, and then I just had the pre cat broken out from the down pipe. That's made a difference now! No droning, still not a chavvy sound, but rips and rasps when throttle is applied.

I'm wondering whether removing the rear muffler on top of these mods is too much?

If anyone's done this before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

arjunchawda said:


> I've got an 07 2.0 TFSI TT Stronic
> 
> I had the dual pipe centre section removed and straightpiped.
> 
> ...


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Wont it fail a mot tho without the cat


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

You have two 800cell cats on the TTS from what my MOT tester told me you only need one to pass the emissions, the front cat is to reduce emissions from cold start, also it doesn't put any codes up as the lambda sensor is before the cat on the downpipe


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Will upload vid later of noise inside car


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## stuff1 (Apr 20, 2015)

SeanTTS said:


> You have two 800cell cats on the TTS from what my MOT tester told me you only need one to pass the emissions, the front cat is to reduce emissions from cold start, also it doesn't put any codes up as the lambda sensor is before the cat on the downpipe


Not quite.

There are 2 cats. One is in the downpipe at the top, you can just drill this out, it is for EU cold emissions. Problem is if you have your MOT done at say, Audi, on a cold car, it will fail because the car is cold. So you take your car to get MOT'd within the hour after a drive!

This won't give you much noise but helps turbo spool marginally as the exhaust flow is no longer hitting a solid wall at the top of the downpipe!

I had all the variations done on an A3 1.8t FSI.

1. Centre silencer removal (this thread!) - great noise under load and sounds like a big boat engine at idle on cold start! Drones VERY SLIGHTLY ( a nice drone) after 3 hours on a motorway 

You know when you have driven on a motorway at speed and you come off and onto a roundabout and your exhaust sounds beefier because it is hot? This is what centre silencer removal sounds like all the time!

2. Then I had centre silencer removal + backbox removal. WAY TOO LOUD. Embarresing. Would set off car alarms.

3. Then I had centre silencer back in + backbox removal. Sounded excellent BUT drone! I now know how to fix this but I dont have the car anymore. (to fix - http://mkiv.supras.org.nz/articles/exhaust_drone.htm - some maths involved). The drone was terrible.

I would recommend centre silencer removal...anymore noise I would either open up the backbox and wrap some of the perforated pipes with exhaust wrap to make it louder...or buy an aftermarket downpipe and get it remapped.


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

stuff1 said:


> SeanTTS said:
> 
> 
> > You have two 800cell cats on the TTS from what my MOT tester told me you only need one to pass the emissions, the front cat is to reduce emissions from cold start, also it doesn't put any codes up as the lambda sensor is before the cat on the downpipe
> ...


Now that is some VERY helpful knowledge..

Thank you!


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

here it is inside


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Right so then i now have dual exits using a back box from off a 3.2 and welded it onto my stock 2.0 center pipe. I have the weird 2 pipe resonator if i remove it will it give me that great sound that you all have


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

I finally got around to some video of the exhaust sound for the TT 2.0 TFSI with the centre section delete pipe.

IMG_5893https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
IMG_5894https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/Ha2trU


__
https://flic.kr/p/HYtTcn


----------



## Beano91 (May 31, 2016)

Mate that sounds superb, I was pretty set on doing this anyway but your vid has absolutely convinced me.

It's a really nice sound without being obnoxiously loud or boy-racer-like. Thanks for the vids.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whats it like revving by that i mean when i had the backbox removed on one before it gave some nice pops sounded like thunder when going slow and coming off the gas. Do you get the same or is it just change the tone a little.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

k9l3 said:


> Whats it like revving by that i mean when i had the backbox removed on one before it gave some nice pops sounded like thunder when going slow and coming off the gas. Do you get the same or is it just change the tone a little.


You do get some pops on overrun now and again. This is a video of revving whilst stationary much earlier in the thread.

Picture 1568 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

stuff1 said:


> 1. Centre silencer removal (this thread!) - great noise under load and sounds like a big boat engine at idle on cold start! Drones VERY SLIGHTLY ( a nice drone) after 3 hours on a motorway
> 2. Then I had centre silencer removal + backbox removal. WAY TOO LOUD. Embarresing. Would set off car alarms.
> 3. Then I had centre silencer back in + backbox removal. Sounded excellent BUT drone!


This isn't the case for the work we've had done to our 8J TT Stuff - car sounds fine on start up with more of a rasp on idle. There is no drone whatsoever on ours and I'd have been very disappointed if there was.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

That sounds sweet i know i asked this earlier but didnt find the answer is this the same as a resonator delete or is it another part of tge exuast. ?????


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Its the centre section - remove the split pipe and replace with straight through. A decent fabricator will know what to remove.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

This exhaust is now up for sale 



[/quote]


----------



## Mackers (May 13, 2016)

I have the same exhaust as this with the split pipe, my cars going in next week to get a custom rear box with quad tips installed, now after seeing this I think I might get the centre split pipe removed too.

Are the videos above with a standard rear box or is this a different box ?


----------



## Junn (Nov 23, 2016)

lordlee said:


> Its the centre section - remove the split pipe and replace with straight through. A decent fabricator will know what to remove.


sorry, just found this thread. so what exactly are the components we are replacing in the 'split pipe centre section'? and to confirm, the delete on this thread pertains to removing the ENTIRE split section and replacing with one single straight pipe?

sorry for the n00b questions...


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Junn said:


> sorry, just found this thread. so what exactly are the components we are replacing in the 'split pipe centre section'? and to confirm, the delete on this thread pertains to removing the ENTIRE split section and replacing with one single straight pipe?
> 
> sorry for the n00b questions...


Yep. I just had this done. You replace everything from one of the Ys to the other with one single, straight stainless steel pipe. The one active part you are removing is the auxiliary resonator (the larger mesh thing on the left). What you see on the pipe that's on the right is just a flex part. Both have no important uses. The resonator is there to muffled the sound and the flex part is there so that only half the exhaust gasses flow though the auxiliary resonator. Over-engineered exhaust if you want my opinion...


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Has anyone done this on the v6? Or would it be too loud?


----------



## Junn (Nov 23, 2016)

WoRkZ said:


> Junn said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, just found this thread. so what exactly are the components we are replacing in the 'split pipe centre section'? and to confirm, the delete on this thread pertains to removing the ENTIRE split section and replacing with one single straight pipe?
> ...


nice! did some PHD-level google research that resonators reduce vibrations - do you notice any bad increases in rattling in the cabin at all?
and more importantly, how do you like the new exhaust note??


----------



## migueltt (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello !
I am from Portugal and i've been reading this post and i'm really interested  
My situation is a little bit different:
I removed everything from the bypass box till the end, i mean, i removed the back box and its pipe and i replaced it with a system from Magnex. A silencer and a new back box (middle and final).
So now i have: 2 catalystic converters, the middle Y's silencer, another middle silencer (from Magnex) and at last the back box from Magnex too.
So now i have 2 middle silencers! And the sound is better (a little) but hasn´t change like i wanted.
My question is:
Should i remove the middle Y silencer or the one from Magnex (that it is smaller and has no bypass)?
Two silencers is too much! But remove one and wich one or remove both??
I am afraid that with the back box from Magnex, wich is smaller than the original one, i should remove only one of the middle silencers.
What do you think ?
I'll appreciate your oppinion :lol: 
Regards from Portugal 
Miguel


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Sorry to bump an old thread, I've been looking to get a new exhaust on my 1.8 but the options seem really limited so wondering if any one has tried this on the 1.8? I'm guessing it's going to be a different set up underneath and may not have the same split center section that you guys have removed.

Any help or insight would be great - I've had no luck with google or on the forum


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

I believe your exhaust is the top on in the diagram with it being none quattro it runs differently.

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 53-253090/

I think the 1.8 cat and mid resonator is the same as the 2.0.

On the parts list there is only one shown for 4 cylinder engines:

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 53-253065/


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

mickee92 said:


> I believe your exhaust is the top on in the diagram with it being none quattro it runs differently.
> 
> https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 53-253090/
> 
> ...


Superb, thanks for the info!


----------



## Donking (Nov 18, 2020)

good morning i know this is an old thread just wanted to know if any one has any pics of the replacement centre section as mine the part that has the flexi part is leaking need to replace it was trying to also get hold of a member 2_TFSISAM who lives near me whos as had the same job done in my area im curious to see the results price and if there was any problems passing the mot thanks if any one could get back to be appreciated


----------

